# Hornby Elink DCC control



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen, used, tried to set up Hornby's new Elink DCC Controller?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the Hornby But I have set up a digitrax Zephyr, So I might be able to help a little in person if you get really stumped! I'm sure most of the basics are interchangable. wiring definitely. and maybe the way the unit handles the cv addresses and stuff.
Also I have one of these programming track booster thingo's if needed. http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/ptb100.php

I was actually considering a similar hornby DCC controller, can't remember the exact model. It was second hand for an ok price... But I ended up going digitrax zephyr ( My sister was in the states when i was looking, so saved some freight). It was a bit more pricey (~$500 from memory), but more expandable. ended up getting a second wireless controller (~$250 with the receiver/transmitter). Its pretty good, especially for the kids.

I'm chuffed with it. although I don't use it as much as I should


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for reply on elink. Elink is very different. To get it working you load software and your trains are controlled by a PC. No cabling initially and there is just one controller, much like dc. So it is quite different to most other dcc systems. But yeah it reads loco cv's which I am having trouble getting it to do and there are other oddities which I cannot work out.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Then again you are in Adelaide. Are you going to the annual R ail show this weekend?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

wow, sounds like a cool system.

Yeah I plan to be at the show for a look around. not sure what day tho, are you heading in? what day?


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I am going. Not sure yet what day. Prob Sunday and Monday


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

cool man, might catch ya there!


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Need to know how to. Make contact tho Broox. I don't know if you can send Personal Messages on this forum?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

FarmerJim said:


> Need to know how to. Make contact tho Broox. I don't know if you can send Personal Messages on this forum?


Yes, if you have made enough posts, not sure how many.

Just click on Broox' name in the left on any of his posts and a menu
will pop up with a choice to send a private message to Broox.

Don


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Don.


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Further to. My posts on Elink, I have had major probs with this controller. Everything going fine yest but today without changing anything things like controller not handshaking with software and controller not recognising ports on OC started happening out of th blue. I think the controller has failed after only 2. Days use.
So I guess I am now in the market for a new dcc system.
What's the best on the market and is reliable?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Not sure if its relevant, but I thought my zephyr was playing up within the first few days. Not selecting locos was the main problem. If I recall correctly I had more issues with my "good" trains - ie beefier decoders, sound etc.
Turns out I had a loose wire between my controller and the track. I could have sworn it was a perfect connection but must have wiggled loose, or loose enough to make it an intermittent issue, within the first few uses. DCC seems to be an all or nothing affair.

I take it you've checked all connections?


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. Broox
Yes checked everything. Reloaded software and Elite driver. Railmaster is now not detecting elink or Locos. Seems like the elink dcc controller lasted only 2 days. It seems to be completely dead. The power shows the green light but the software does not detect a thing.
The other thing everyone needs to know is Hornby support is very poor indeed. Received 2 emails from them but that's it. I have sent a number back to them without receiving any more.
My summary is AVOID ELINK AND HORNBY WHERE POSSIBLE. They ain't up to it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

maybe you can take some of the equipment into the train show and ask someone to see if they can test it within a known working setup?

.. if anyone/clubs at the show use the elink that is.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably Monday would be the better day to do that tho. less busy, more chance of someone lending a hand


----------



## FarmerJim (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Broox. It just seems that the controller has failed. Yeah I will take it. In with me. I think it's early days for elink in AUST tho.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

bugger. hope you get it sorted soon


----------

